# Has anyone met?



## roadless

It seems there is some 'behind the scenes' talking amongst the ST folks. Has anyone met?  How did it go? :icecream: If there wasn't a spark have ya remained friends? :buds:


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

I've met some folks from ST..some of which are very dear friends.


----------



## roadless

Ya don't have to name names......just in general how it went...


----------



## L.A.

No,,not yet,,,but really hope to,,,

I kinda think the spark starts here,,then hopefully,, turns into a flame, when you meet,,,:sing:


----------



## viggie

Not at this forum yet. There's a couple I like to meet...but not to spark um lol.


----------



## vicker

I've met a couple of folks from here. Both times it went well, and I enjoyed putting a face to the names.


----------



## roadless

mm...thinking out loud...I don't know if the spark starts here....interest maybe... but isn't spark a physical thing?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

roadless said:


> mm...thinking out loud...I don't know if the spark starts here....interest maybe... but isn't spark a physical thing?


It can be


----------



## L.A.

roadless said:


> mm...thinking out loud...I don't know if the spark starts here....interest maybe... but isn't spark a physical thing?


To me the attraction is the spark,,,I guess it's a physical reaction,,but I'm attracted to girls here, who I've never seen a pic of,,,The way they respond, their humor, their likes,& dislikes ......I guess their posts create an image maybe,,

It's funny how it happens,,But what a compliment,,when your attractive,yet never been seen..


****&#9835; &#9834; Got to be good looking, cause she's so hard to see,,,,Come Together, right now&#9834; &#9835;*******

:thumb:


----------



## roadless

I agree L.A. that is quite the compliment....yet to move beyond into a real life scenario I think we all want that extra 'something'....that is what I call a spark.


----------



## L.A.

I think we are in agreement,,just our terminology,,,

I get the spark here and hope that spark will combine with their spark,,creating a flame,,when we meet,,,maybe even grow to a wild fire....

No matter the words used it's exciting,,,***scared can be kinda exciting***


----------



## L.A.

Oops,,sorry, didn't mean to change the direction of this thread,

Hope St'ers will offer more on the original question....


----------



## willow_girl

I met Numb on HT (although not on Singletree).


----------



## swamp man

I've met a coupla' gals here, but none "behind the scenes". They're both great human beings, and folks I'm lucky to have spent time with. One was one of the greater loves of my life, and I'd marry her. We are still great friends.
I have gotten to know a few fella's here, men that I consider "friends for life". 
I've also met ladies here who are just friends, but men need that, even when we're busy being tough. Mrs. Lesley calls to check up on me when I've taken an absenteeism, and gives me a scolding when I've broken away from good behavior. RKINTN relates...she is a valued homegirl, she understands struggle, and I always, always feel better after talking to her after a crummy day. The prince with wit and cunning enough to scoop her up is a lucky and fortunate man.
Holly is a hoot, unbelievably smart, and her voice is so adoreable, I can't speak to her standing up.
There are more, but yeah, it's a great place to meet great people.


----------



## RubyRed

I met a gentleman that frequents here on ST. He is more charming, intelligent, funny, handsome and down to earth in person. He will make someone a very happy woman when he finds her. I am not at a place in my life to get "involved" with anyone in a serious capacity. I have too many things to iron out and goals to achieve. I am very lucky to be able to call him, a friend.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, I did. I gave her my heart, but she wanted my soul. Be very, very careful. This place is a well known hunting ground for vampires. They will suck the joy of life out of you and laugh at the same time. Be careful, Roadless. I know it sounds insanely paranoid, but lotta people who no longer frequent HT can tell you the same thing. Be very careful.


----------



## Fowler

I like getting to know people from their thoughts and post without seeing them first. It allows me to get to know the person from the inside and if I do happen to get a chance to meet them, I am not judgemental on their looks, because what was on the inside is what attracted me. 
And sometimes you find out when you meet them after thinking you know them, that they were fake and not the person they present themselves online.

Just so everyone knows, I am this way in real life too, maybe a little sweeter, too trusting, gulible, clumsy, independant, goal oriented and driven, strong, and weak sometimes...unless you know me personally you might not ever know that. I am human and I love brains!!!

BTW...I'm a hopeful romantic


----------



## Tommyice

I've met a few people from here in real life. Had a lot of fun that day too. 

But heed Zong's advice--there are vampires around, so keep the garlic handy.


----------



## Fowler

I love Leslie, and I hope to get to meet her someday.


----------



## Tommyice

:kiss: Awwww Fowler! I hope to meet you (and those walking sweaters) too!


----------



## Fowler

dang it Leslie, I feel so bad and Sherry you too, I just keep chasing my tail and getting no where. I owe you both wool. Someday you will have a surprise in the mail.


----------



## Shygal

Everyone that has been here a while knows my horror story.

For those that don't, I met someone from here in 2007. Moved to be with him, and found out he was a cruel, sick person. Ive been paying for that since then.

I did meet Michael Smith from PA and one guy that I cant remember his name, Margie (northwoods hippie) was with him for a while, he lived on the top of some ridges in PA, when I picked up Elfie and handed him off. But no romantic stuff since I came across the vampire in 2007


----------



## FarmboyBill

Yup have met a few. Lesley is the only one currently being on here steady. We had fun at a get together years ago.


----------



## shanzone2001

I have spoken to a few fine folks here. I chat with my girly friends Cindilu and Fowler often and keep in touch with many fabulous other ST folks on Facebook.


----------



## willow_girl

> I like getting to know people from their thoughts and post without seeing them first.


Years ago, I used to read Numb's posts and swear if he wasn't the man for me, there wasn't one! Of course it was just an idle thought ... I didn't know anything about his personal life, or even if he was single ... I just liked the way his mind worked. 

Still do ...


----------



## Skittles2u

I have been very quiet here due to my shyness.... but based on posts here that I read... there are a couple people it would be nice to get to know ... I think my problem is distance though  I'm wanting to relocate and am pretty open to where that could be... any way, Haven't met anyone.... (yet?) LOL


----------



## vicker

Strangely, all of the girls I have met from here seem to have disappeared. Odd.


----------



## roadless

vicker said:


> Strangely, all of the girls I have met from here seem to have disappeared. Odd.


Yikes!! :shocked:


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have not met anyone on HT / ST.....but I have met a couple of folks from different forums, and chatted on the phone, and skyped.....

Given the chance, I love 'group meets' first...
I love to read the body language. 
For me, that's how "online words and reality" flush itself out.

One gal I met was "one person" on line, but WOW...when we met, bless her heart, she tried SO hard to maintain her 'online' persona...
But her body language, especially her eyes, gave it away...
The longer we talked, the more "real her" came out.
I felt so bad, she was so sad on the inside :-(


----------



## swamp man

I'm a flirt, but I was never here to chase down women.
I flirted enough to meet Jessica (AKA "RedEarth") on the phone, and we fell in love via the Graham Bell. Many nights we talked 'til the sun was up, and I went to work exhausted, never with a regret. 
It is, I reckon, outside of the norm for those of us who don't throw it out all the time to say "I love you" to someone we ain't met face-to-face, but I rolled the dice.
Having cheap flights from airline employment, she was finally able to travel from Utah and visit me in Mississippi.
It's a known fact that women have at least a thousand photos of themselves, and they're gonna' show ya' the "good one", so admittedly, waiting to pick her up at that airline terminal was an apprehensive time to say the very least. I can remember very well watching the line of passengers coming in from the plane, and hopin' to all getout that she'd be pretty. She warn't pretty....she was an absolute goddess with a smile that dang near killed me. I had to fake a shoe tying to let her get a step ahead so's I could check out that booty, and it's the kind o' booty that makes men stare and trip over stuff.
We had a bit of a drive to make it to my house, and it was late. In the car I was calculating how I might bust my move, when she asked, out of nowhere, "can I hold your hand?". Y'all, I ain't never had trouble wooing the ladies, and this grizzled hand has clamped onto many over the years, but that right thurr was the greatest hand-holding ever, and I'll never forget the feeling. It was the first of many visits.
so yeah, folks do meet up here, with results all over the spectrum, but that makes it none different than meeting anywhere else.


----------



## Dutchie

L.A. said:


> To me the attraction is the spark,,,I guess it's a physical reaction,,but I'm attracted to girls here, who I've never seen a pic of,,,The way they respond, their humor, their likes,& dislikes ......I guess their posts create an image maybe,,
> 
> It's funny how it happens,,But what a compliment,,when your attractive,yet never been seen..
> 
> 
> ****&#9835; &#9834; Got to be good looking, cause she's so hard to see,,,,Come Together, right now&#9834; &#9835;*******
> 
> :thumb:


That is because the brain is the largest sex organ


----------



## Dutchie

I met my partner on HT. Not ST though


----------



## Twp.Tom

Ok ,I have a little brain-so what? LOL


----------



## Dutchie

Twp.Tom said:


> Ok ,I have a little brain-so what? LOL


No big deal. Size is highly over rated


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good things,come in small packages?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Let's drift back to the thread,It's the "motion" of the meeting that's important*


----------



## Fowler

I really like brain stimulation....lol


----------



## Twp.Tom

I may have a little Brain, but it is LOADED , with information.* :shocked:


----------



## Dutchie

Twp.Tom said:


> I may have a little Brain, but it is LOADED , with information.* :shocked:


Groan ............


----------



## Fowler

Twp.Tom said:


> I may have a little Brain, but it is LOADED , with information.* :shocked:


Exploring anothers information highway will lead to the arousal of the mind and might make your head explode....:happy2:


----------



## Twp.Tom

Dutchie, is my stimulating commentary gettin' you to groan? lol:bouncy:


----------



## Dutchie

Twp.Tom said:


> Dutchie, is my stimulating commentary gettin' you to groan? lol:bouncy:


Groan. Not moan. :whistlin:


----------



## Twp.Tom

Are Moaning,and Groaning Synonymous?


----------



## FarmboyBill

Iffn I remember
Groaning is a negative and
Moaning is a positive


----------



## L.A.

Dutchie said:


> That is because the brain is the largest sex organ



Uh,,,******Changed my mind****



hehe


----------



## City Bound

This place has changed a lot over the years or maybe I just changed. Many good people were chased away or just left to avoid the nonsense.

I met some people on here for friendship and that went well. Had one real life romance from here that did not go well.


----------



## Shygal

L.A. said:


> Uh,,,******Changed my mind****
> 
> 
> 
> hehe


Too late, I saw it.

The original sentence, that is. Not "it " it..............


----------



## Dutchie

Twp.Tom said:


> Are Moaning,and Groaning Synonymous?


No dear. Sorry.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Ive met Dutchie also.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Ok Dutchie,I stretched it a little bit, the info in my brain is a little bit jumbled- But my intentions are Good and True. I am only 53,so my flash drive-has a bit more space left on it-Ok a Lot! I am sorry that I've made you groan-Maybe there is someway I could put a smile on ya...... I will work on that,and get back.:kissy:


----------



## FarmboyBill

OK Dutchie, (I stretched it a lot)????


----------



## Dutchie

FarmboyBill said:


> Ive met Dutchie also.


Yep!!


----------



## Dutchie

Twp.Tom said:


> Ok Dutchie,I stretched it a little bit, the info in my brain is a little bit jumbled- But my intentions are Good and True. I am only 53,so my flash drive-has a bit more space left on it-Ok a Lot! I am sorry that I've made you groan-Maybe there is someway I could put a smile on ya...... I will work on that,and get back.:kissy:


Oh I was laughing while groaning lol


----------



## L.A.

Shygal said:


> Too late, I saw it.
> 
> The original sentence, that is. Not "it " it..............



Cute, Clever,and,,,,,Kinda sexy,,,,,,,,_*WHO IS THIS*_ really !!!??????


:hysterical:


----------



## NoClue

I haven't, but I can't think of anyone here I wouldn't want to meet if our paths crossed.

I'm not looking for a "spark", because... Good God, what would I do with a "spark"?


----------



## L.A.

I haven't met Fowler,,,,but I think I saw her once,!!!!!!


----------



## Fowler

LOL!!!...That depicts me a lot!!!!...especially when I'm coming at them with shears!!!...I love mutton bustin!!!


----------



## Fowler

I took my grandsons to the local rodeo this year, and my oldest 6 wants to learn to rope, so for Christmas he got his first Junior lasso rope and a steer head for practice. Heaven help my sheep......LOL!!!

My oldest grandson noticed this cute little girl wearing pink with lots of sparkles and sitting up on a horse and told me he was going to marry her.....,LOL!!! He's such a little charmer, that would explain why he rode the mechanical bull for a full 8 secs....LOL!!!


----------



## doingitmyself

That sheep is serious a heart attack trying to gt her off!! LOLOL And notice how she has her head turned to the side to absorb the impact when they finally hit the ground!!! 

That is not her first rodeo!!!!!! That sheep is going to be ridden whether it likes it or not!!!!! LOLOLOL:rock:


----------



## L.A.

doingitmyself said:


> That sheep is serious a heart attack trying to gt her off!! LOLOL And notice how she has her head turned to the side to absorb the impact when they finally hit the ground!!!
> 
> That is not her first rodeo!!!!!! That sheep is going to be ridden whether it likes it or not!!!!! LOLOLOL:rock:


Remember,,that's Fowler we're talking about,,,,her head is turned because she's winking at the little cowboy to her left,,,,,:sing:

& Yep,,That animal is _*going*_ to get rode,,,,,:thumb:


----------



## Fowler

L.A. said:


> Remember,,that's Fowler we're talking about,,,,her head is turned because she's winking at the little cowboy to her left,,,,,:sing:
> 
> & Yep,,That animal is _*going*_ to get rode,,,,,:thumb:


Wheather they like it not!!!....LOL

They are pretty tough, one of my rams dragged me and I couldnt a get a foot hold to make him stop!! Then he dragged the vet, we were both ashamed :facepalm: that we got our buts kicked by a miniture sheep....LOL he only weighed a little over 200 lbs, but still!! We both took the walk of shame that day. ...LOL!!!!


----------



## Darren

I helped a couple that seemed to have at least one of everything. Came time to move the big sow into a pen for farrowing. Stupid me grabbed her tail right before she went though a small opening into the barnyard. I went skidding along behind her. CLUNK! There was no way I was going to drag her back into the barn. She had me smack faced into the side of the barn.


----------



## Fair Light

Ive met two people from here...one lives closeby and she and I do get together when we can....


----------



## Fair Light

Roadless ... We will meet someday... You do know this right ?


----------



## SimplerTimez

roadless said:


> <snip>Has anyone met?  How did it go? :icecream: If there wasn't a spark have ya remained friends? :buds:


I've met people from HT proper over the years, mostly when DH and I were looking for land. 

I think for a 'spark' to be present the prerequisite has to be romantic interest of some sort and I've not met anyone from HT or ST with romantic intentions on either parties' side - that I am aware of - just friends of both genders. So I hope we remain friends...:shocked:

~ST


----------



## roadless

I am hoping to buy a small motorhome to play gypsy this summer. I have been across our amazing country before when I was a teen, but it would be so cool to do it again now. It would be great to meet ya'll . I can be like the fad of the Christmas elf and turn up in all kinds of strange places! ( Fairlight I do believe we will meet and I am looking forward to it!)


----------



## SimplerTimez

I hope you get to do so roadless - there are so many beautiful places still to be seen in this country!

~ST


----------



## Dutchie

Come on fown and see us in Oklahoma!


----------



## L.A.

Frown ?????

hehe,,,,hehehe


----------



## Dutchie

I was typing that on my phone in a moving vehicle. Smart aleck


----------



## L.A.

If you're frowning,,,,don't head this way,,,,:hysterical:


----------



## Jaclynne

I met a couple from ST. By that I mean 2 people who are a couple. I'm not sure they met here, and don't post here anymore. I wish I had met them together.


----------



## nehimama

roadless said:


> I am hoping to buy a small motorhome to play gypsy this summer. I have been across our amazing country before when I was a teen, but it would be so cool to do it again now. It would be great to meet ya'll . I can be like the fad of the Christmas elf and turn up in all kinds of strange places! ( Fairlight I do believe we will meet and I am looking forward to it!)


Make sure you navigate that motor home down this way, Sweetie! :clap:


----------



## roadless

Thanks nehimama....would love to!! My Christmas road trip took me through VA....just realized I could have had a sit-down with Elk.. dagnabit !

The Blue Ridge Mountains were awesome!


----------



## nehimama

roadless said:


> Thanks nehimama....would love to!! My Christmas road trip took me through VA....just realized I could have had a sit-down with Elk.. dagnabit !
> 
> The Blue Ridge Mountains were awesome!


Awwwww! I think you missed out - BIG TIME!


----------



## Grizz

I met a few years ago at a get to gther in Arkansas on the Buffalo River Great folks GREAT time but sadly drifted apart SO SAD !!


----------



## sherry in Maine

hey Zong, stop talking about me!
I have never met anyone here. I have spoken to a couple of them on the phone.
One person I liked and knew he'd be fun, 
but I had just begun cultivating something in my own 'real time'
I talk to others through facebook, and enjoy it.


----------



## foaly

A couple of years ago, I met a wonderful HTer and her hubby and kids. I also met our late Windy in Kansas. What a good guy he was.

Many HTers I'd like to meet IRL.


----------



## sustainabilly

I didn't come here looking for love, either. Along the way, though, I found myself attracted to a couple of ladies here. Had one meet up planned that just never worked out. A case of bad timing. I would look forward to it though. 

It's cool that you can learn a little of what people are like from reading about their lives and thoughts on everything. The mental attraction part is most definitely important, but the physical part has to click before there is any real spark for me.


----------



## Guest

ummm...Windy in Kansas..what happened???????????????????????????????????


----------



## foaly

bostonlesley said:


> ummm...Windy in Kansas..what happened???????????????????????????????????


Windy (aka Keith) passed away a couple of years ago very suddenly and unexpectedly of a heart attack. He lived about 30 miles west of me.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

bostonlesley said:


> ummm...Windy in Kansas..what happened???????????????????????????????????


Yeah, I believe there was a memorial type thread. He seemed to have touched a lot of people in a very positive, uplifting way.


----------



## roadless

I came close to a meeting twice but I got cold feet both times. :shrug:


----------



## Guest

foaly said:


> Windy (aka Keith) passed away a couple of years ago very suddenly and unexpectedly of a heart attack. He lived about 30 miles west of me.


My goodness..I must have been somewhere without internet at the time....( or getting senile ..eek..)..he was a SUPER nice person..!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Everyone wants to put their best foot forward in a situation like that. Could be, a next time will work out better for you, roadless. Ya never know...


----------



## RubyRed

roadless said:


> I came close to a meeting twice but I got cold feet both times. :shrug:


In time roadless...from what I have read, you had your knees knocked from underneath you. Slowly, with one step at a time, you will get there. 

But remember, in the meantime, there isn't anything wrong with meeting someone that you can visit with that shares your same mind set. The worst thing that could happen, is making a new friend.


----------



## FarmboyBill

(THE WORST THING THAT COULD HAPPEN, IS MAKING A NEW FIEND) lol


----------



## Dutchie

Grizz said:


> I met a few years ago at a get to gther in Arkansas on the Buffalo River Great folks GREAT time but sadly drifted apart SO SAD !!


Hey Grizz!!


----------



## doingitmyself

L.A. said:


> I haven't met Fowler,,,,but I think I saw her once,!!!!!!


Spoken just before the gate opened, "Hey there Bobby, hold my lollipop and watch this!!!! " LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill

Grizz wuz u at one of the get togethers I was? Seems like that's been 10yrs ago,

I remember the gals, but not the guys. Woops I remember KK, but that was the last one,


----------



## haypoint

I've had sex with four women in HT, two I've even met face to face.:nana:


----------



## Raeven

haypoint said:


> I've had sex with four women in HT, two I've even met face to face.:nana:


 Well, arenât you a class act? Low and third is still class, isnât it?

I canât imagine why you are still all alone! Those poor women.


----------



## shanzone2001

haypoint said:


> I've had sex with four women in HT, two I've even met face to face.:nana:



I am dying!!! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## haypoint

Raeven said:


> Well, aren&#8217;t you a class act? Low and third is still class, isn&#8217;t it?
> 
> I can&#8217;t imagine why you are still all alone! Those poor women.


While my comment was meant purely as a joke, your response is telling. If it were true, who are you to decide that the mystery women were in need of your sympathy? Can you imaging women enjoying it? No? Sorry.
I'm alone because I've had sex with two women in 8 years? Phone sex is lowest of the low? 
Keep the door locked to that Gold Mine, sister, but for me life is too short for such bitterness and negativity.:stars:


----------



## shanzone2001

l am going to write Haypoint's phone number on the bathroom wall. For a good time, call..... 

PS Call me, HP!!! lol


----------



## haypoint

I don't have your phone number, but I think I've got your number......


----------



## shanzone2001

Well, right now my number is #2 because that is what is in my baby's diaper. My next number is #6 because that is how many loads of laundry l have to do. After that, my next number is #7 for the number of goats who need their hooves trimmed. 
My last number is #3. That is how many times DH has told me the baby has #2.


----------



## Guest

haypoint said:


> While my comment was meant purely as a joke, your response is telling. If it were true, who are you to decide that the mystery women were in need of your sympathy? Can you imaging women enjoying it? No? Sorry.
> I'm alone because I've had sex with two women in 8 years? Phone sex is lowest of the low?
> Keep the door locked to that Gold Mine, sister, but for me life is too short for such bitterness and negativity.:stars:


Bitterness..negativity? People who find crassness to be "low" behavior are bitter and negative? LOL...Vulgar attracts vulgar..some certainly do find crass to be a turn on..and then there are those of us who find crassness to be juvenile and repulsive...bitter and negative have nothing to do with it..


----------



## Bret

#2 Don't lose that number.


----------



## shanzone2001

Come on, Ladies! He was just joking.


----------



## Raeven

haypoint said:


> While my comment was meant purely as a joke, your response is telling. If it were true, who are you to decide that the mystery women were in need of your sympathy? Can you imaging women enjoying it? No? Sorry.
> I'm alone because I've had sex with two women in 8 years? Phone sex is lowest of the low?
> Keep the door locked to that Gold Mine, sister, but for me life is too short for such bitterness and negativity.:stars:


 My response tells you only that I possess the quality of empathy and the capacity to think about how any person would feel to learn their personal business was being bandied about with careless disregard for their feelings in the matter â irrespective of whether or not they âenjoyedâ themselves. For the sake of making a joke, no less. But you sure read a lot into it, didn't you?

And if it is true (based on the remainder of your response, I'm guessing yes), your post above will no doubt prove instructive for other women going forward. 

What is it they say? Sometimes your highest and best purpose is to serve as a warning to someone else?


----------



## shanzone2001

What am l missing here? How was his comment (which was a JOKE) any different than so many other comments made here on ST? Since when does a sense of humor incite such hostility?


----------



## haypoint

shanzone2001 said:


> What am l missing here? How was his comment (which was a JOKE) any different than so many other comments made here on ST? Since when does a sense of humor incite such hostility?


'cause I was talking about the part between #1 and #2. :stirpot:
Don't worry, Raeven, I'm not naming names.:goodjob:


----------



## shanzone2001

Be nice! You aren't helping yourself out at all! :bash:


----------



## Raeven

haypoint said:


> Don't worry, Raeven, I'm not naming names.:goodjob:


How wonderfully thoughtful of you. I'm sure this assurance comes as a great comfort to the women involved. 

And thank you for clarifying I wasn't one of them, based on your comment about my locked "gold mine." I'm sorry for anyone who was.


----------



## Guest

shanzone2001 said:


> What am l missing here? How was his comment (which was a JOKE) any different than so many other comments made here on ST? Since when does a sense of humor incite such hostility?


You're not missing anything..you thought it funny..others thought it rude, vulgar, and inappropriate..to each his own..


----------



## shanzone2001

I just don't allow little things like "inappropriate" comments to ruffle my feathers. I have plenty of "real" issues to waste my energy and emotions on.


----------



## L.A.

I hope to meet some people here,
Some I'd like to see..
Some I'd like to touch and hug
Some I'd like to be able to say ,,I've met them,,
And I'd kinda like to know St people,, are real people,,


----------



## Fowler

haypoint said:


> I've had sex with four women in HT, two I've even met face to face.:nana:


Pick me...... Pick me:bouncy:Can I be number 5?.....LOL!!!
If I have a choice face to face please...LOL


----------



## shanzone2001

So then you don't want me to get you his number off the bathroom wall??? Bwahaha!


----------



## sustainabilly

I got to laughing so hard about haypoint spilling the beans over the two he never met, and err, well, I would have never admitted _that_ in public....my finger just jerked and hit the like button. I swear! It was an involuntary muscle spasm!

But then...

[YOUTUBE]mvCgSqPZ4EM[/YOUTUBE]

Men are such pigs...


----------



## cindilu

No words for this one, yep, got nothing.

Oh wait I do, make sure not to meet any of the ST guys face to face, or phone noogie either, just in case LOL.


----------



## Laura

I love the self culling process.

There's a Nopefish that ain't getting in the boat! Perhaps I shouldn't even be floating this river!

Sure it was meant to be funny because that's your humor. Humor is important, but some people's idea of humor makes some of us go, "EW!"


----------



## Twp.Tom

Innapropriate Content


----------



## Groene Pionier

I guess where I live is too far to meet up :S For meetings in the middle you need to be a good swimmer...


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry St Ladies*


----------



## RubyRed

I didn't feel offended with Haypoint's brazen comments. My interpretation was merely for a shock and awe affect he wanted to do. Being raised mostly in a male setting, my skin got thick at an early age. 

Now, that is given, Haypoint is not intentionally making mention of an exact situation or person (s) involving the crass comment. 

If indeed he IS making reference to anyone to embarrass or shame them, well then, we have entirely different circumstance AND an outcome. 

If that is the case, then action should be taken to make said comment and perpetrator accountable. Because this type of behavior is serious, if intended to do harm. 

If not, and that this is based on tasteless comments...then duck, Haypoint! Because looks like there is incoming from some offended Ladies of ST. 

I will just sit back and watch it....LOL Unless, you meant harm. Then you have a whole new problem on your hands.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Well I am glad to see that I didn't make the Final Four cut in this case. 

As someone who at one time genuinely cared very deeply for Haypoint, this was painful for me to read on their behalf, whoever they are. One can only hope that they have moved on from here, were not emotionally invested, or have thicker skin than I.

Perhaps for some people sexuality, regardless of the form of interaction - is a truly intimate thing to be shared within deep affection in private, not something to be joked about. It is probably me that is overly sensitive here, judging by the majority of the responses. There are a few posters, which although they did not know this about me, held a higher and more empathetic view. That is encouraging. 

I have learned more in the past two days of this thread, than I did in the months of time that I invested previously. I am thankful that it transpired, despite the corresponding pain. 

Best wishes going forward sir.

Besides, it was all a joke, right?

~ST


----------



## Raeven

Wow, ST, that took some courage. I am so sorry you were hurt by all this. 

But hey, some folks had a laugh. That's the important thing here, I reckon.

Hugs to you, girl.


----------



## sustainabilly

@ Simpler Timez: IMO that was very well put. What comes to mind is that it takes all kinds... Something that, for me, makes ST unique is that for the most part, members who disagree seem to be able to find ways to do so civilly. The very fact that the effort is made says a lot about the character of participants. 

There have been instances in my relatively short time here that I've had to struggle with getting over a comment or two. This medium is unfortunately afflicted with myopia and tunnel vision, where context and intention are concerned. I've found that one comment, or even a couple, can likely be attributed to factors which have little to do with the reader's opinion of the poster's general philosophy on life. 

For myself, when I step back from the picture and try to imagine walking in someone else's shoes, it becomes painfully clear that I have little knowledge of what makes that person who they are. Or, why they choose a certain phrase to make their point. Of course, the better you know a person, the easier that becomes. Still, it takes long and intimate interaction to be able to know, for sure, that you know why a person says what they do. For that reason, I feel that this unfortunate thread drift has actually served an unintended, and instructive purpose. Thank you for sharing your comment.


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am sorry for posting tastelessly, on this thread. I can't delete my post, But I want to apologize to any of the ladies who were offended , by the guy playing with his phone (Haypoint). The last thing I want to do ,is come to this forum, and hurt somebody's feelings. Please forgive my immature behavior. I will try to refrain from posting anything offensive in the future.


----------



## Raeven

Twp.Tom said:


> I am sorry for posting tastelessly, on this thread. I can't delete my post, But I want to apologize to any of the ladies who were offended , by the guy playing with his phone (Haypoint). The last thing I want to do ,is come to this forum, and hurt somebody's feelings. Please forgive my immature behavior. I will try to refrain from posting anything offensive in the future.


Takes a big person with a big heart to acknowledge when they made an error in judgment and then make public amends. Hat tip to you, Tom.


----------



## shanzone2001

Nevermind....this is just too much drama.


----------



## vicker

I farted.


----------



## SimplerTimez

I wondered what that stench was, now I know 

~ST


----------



## sustainabilly

Pudding!!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

If you don't eat your meat, how can you have any PUDDING?

~ST


----------



## sustainabilly

Quit mixing up the threads!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Oh sorry, this isn't the interview thread?

~ST


----------



## sustainabilly

Can you hold _your _tongue and say watermelon?


----------



## doodlemom

Tommyice said:


> I've met a few people from here in real life. Had a lot of fun that day too.
> 
> But heed Zong's advice--there are vampires around, so keep the garlic handy.


I'm more of a troll.


----------



## doodlemom

Shygal said:


> Everyone that has been here a while knows my horror story.
> 
> For those that don't, I met someone from here in 2007. Moved to be with him, and found out he was a cruel, sick person. Ive been paying for that since then.
> 
> I did meet Michael Smith from PA and one guy that I cant remember his name, Margie (northwoods hippie) was with him for a while, he lived on the top of some ridges in PA, when I picked up Elfie and handed him off. But no romantic stuff since I came across the vampire in 2007


People who are new to the nut house might get confused and think your vampire and Zong's vampire are the same vampire.


----------



## rkintn

sustainabilly said:


> Pudding!!!



Dean, is that you?!


----------



## rs38bj

I met somebody after talking to them for quite a while. 

On one hand, it gives me hope that I'll find what I'm looking for, because if I can find one, i can find another. On the other hand it makes me want to give up, because sometimes I'm of the repeating cycle, and I don't really want to wait years and years till i find "the one"


----------



## foaly

rs38bj said:


> I met somebody after talking to them for quite a while.
> 
> On one hand, it gives me hope that I'll find what I'm looking for, because if I can find one, i can find another. On the other hand it makes me want to give up, because sometimes I'm of the repeating cycle, and I don't really want to wait years and years till i find "the one"


I understand this too well. However, life is too short to make finding "the one" a priority. So, I gave that pursuit up. Life will just pass us by if we let it. If "the one" falls in my lap, fine. If not, fine.

There's worse things than being alone..........like wishing you were alone.


----------



## shanzone2001

This thread is so bipolar. Apparently ST is more like sensitivity training than a place for adult discussions. People have become so hyper-sensitive and it shows a lack of stability. Life can be tough. Suck it up. Quit whining.


----------



## roadless

I still wanna meet most of ya!


----------



## cindilu

Well it does make for a good read. :whistlin:


----------



## shanzone2001

Not really. Too childish. I prefer rational discussions.


----------



## JohnnyLee

There are plenty of good people here that are regulars that I would like to meet in person some day as friends.

I've met too many in person/"on the phone" to know that I probably will never want to meet anyone from here again for romance. In the beginning it wasn't all that bad, but then their true natures surface before too long. until they are not even the same person they portrayed themselves to be. 

From most of my experiences, it is best Heed Zong's warning everyone! At least, don't think that your experience with a person online will be the same when you meet someone face-to-face.

But, that is not to say that I don't have a lot of friends here, and most of them are friends on Facebook also. And those I consider friends are good people.


----------



## woodenfires

I know those two women, said they had better, guess all pings are not equal. 



I met one person from here, incredible few days that went by all too fast.
I miss you and hope you are happy and well. jim


----------



## sustainabilly

rkintn said:


> Dean, is that you?!


Sam?...Dad's dead.


----------



## rkintn

sustainabilly said:


> Sam?...Dad's dead.


Saving people..hunting things..the family business. Carry on, my wayward son


----------



## wyld thang

hey roadless! to answer your question for real, I have "met" a handful of folks "behind the scenes"(in various ways) that have become cherished, precious friends(male and female) that I admire and love hugely. I have been so blessed by their friendship. Y'all know who you are, I love you all so much!


----------



## FarmboyBill

Your welcome lol


----------



## Fowler

Okay, soooo let's talk about the elephant in the room, who's all been laid by whom?...lol!!! And why aren't there more homesteaders in Texas!!!!....LOL!!


----------



## Terri in WV

They're afraid they'd end up sniffing a hanky...


----------



## sustainabilly

Fowler said:


> Okay, soooo let's talk about the elephant in the room, who's all been laid by whom?...lol!!! And why aren't there more homesteaders in Texas!!!!....LOL!!


Too late. Everybody got mad at each other. Then everybody made up. Then everybody had a big orgy. Now we're all avoiding each other.


----------



## roadless

Geeze I miss everything....:hohum:


----------



## sustainabilly

Nope! Not gonna say it. Think clean thoughts. Think clean thoughts. Think clean thoughts. Think clean thoughts. Think clean thoughts. Think clean thoughts. Think clean thoughts. Think clean thoughts.


----------



## Fowler

Dang it!! I never get invited! Its because of my chloroform hankies and sex swing fetish isn't it?!!....LOL


----------



## L.A.

roadless said:


> Geeze I miss everything....:hohum:



:gossip: :sob::sob:


----------



## Terri in WV

sustainabilly said:


> Too late. Everybody got mad at each other. Then everybody made up. Then everybody had a big orgy. Now we're all avoiding each other.


I must be nobody, I didn't get to do any of those things...


----------



## sustainabilly

Terri in WV said:


> I must be nobody, I didn't get to do any of those things...


You're not making it very easy to string Fowler along, you know. Geezz!


----------



## Terri in WV

Well, the gurls are speaking up that nothing happened.

It makes me wonder what you guys were up to this weekend....


----------



## sustainabilly

You gotta go and get something started, Terri. :stirpot: Uh-huh?... I see how it is. There's no good way out of it. Of course nothing happened. Nothing ever happens. I'm not even posting this right now.


----------



## cindilu

Well I for one was being good this last weekend. I had about 5 yards of bark chip to lay down so there was no fun, no social life, and no parties with a special person going on. Now that I think about it, that seems to be the story of my life lately. I really really do need to get a life. And after the stern talking to from my oldest son last weekend I think I might try to break out of the box I have put myself in and get back out there and into the dating world.


----------



## WhyNot

I have met 12 people from HT and I am still alive to tell about it, but probably won't  
I have smelled of the hanky. 

Any of you fine men who want my number, it's $3.99 per minute......for entertainment purposes only.

(how else you think I'm going to get this homestead?) :spinsmiley:


----------



## doingitmyself

WhyNot said:


> I have met 12 people from HT and I am still alive to tell about it, but probably won't
> I have smelled of the hanky.
> 
> Any of you fine men who want my number, it's $3.99 per minute......for entertainment purposes only.
> 
> (how else you think I'm going to get this homestead?) :spinsmiley:


And to any of you looking to update your look on the profiles page maybe you should stop in at my shop for that beginning of the year, fresh start, garrenteed to boost your love life, and fill your replies box hair cut, color and style. Special pricing for all ST members! ( hey, i gotta fund my homestead just like Whynot does) LOLOLOL.


----------



## Terri in WV

DIM, I might consider that offer if you can guarantee that I wouldn't walk out with the same style you're sporting.


----------



## SimplerTimez

WhyNot said:


> I have met 12 people from HT and I am still alive to tell about it, but probably won't
> I have smelled of the hanky.
> 
> Any of you fine men who want my number, it's $3.99 per minute......for entertainment purposes only.
> 
> (how else you think I'm going to get this homestead?) :spinsmiley:


Start a priapism hotline - 4 hours or more at 3.99 a minute, no repeat visitors - ought to get you there right quick lady 

~ST


----------



## sustainabilly

SimplerTimez said:


> Start a priapism hotline - 4 hours or more at 3.99 a minute, no repeat visitors - ought to get you there right quick lady
> 
> ~ST


That's just...that's not right. 
Sadistic.:facepalm: and ...and exploitative and milking the poor saps--Oh, Geeze. See what you made me say?


----------



## SimplerTimez

sustainabilly said:


> That's just...that's not right.
> Sadistic.:facepalm: and ...and exploitative and milking the poor saps--Oh, Geeze. See what you made me say?


I learned from one of the best...just sayin' 

~ST


----------



## doingitmyself

Terri in WV said:


> DIM, I might consider that offer if you can guarantee that I wouldn't walk out with the same style you're sporting.


LOLOLOL I live vicariously through my clients hair!!! :drum:


----------



## WhyNot

SimplerTimez said:


> Start a priapism hotline - 4 hours or more at 3.99 a minute, no repeat visitors - ought to get you there right quick lady
> 
> ~ST


This is BRILLIANT! 

One thing about living in the city....I've learned that my father was definitely correct. One of his favorite things to say:

"Easiest thing to do in America is make money."

I cannot have a $3.99 per minute line without having a land line phone (yes I looked into it lol)....there are plenty of people that pay for......gently used under garments. 

The main perk to this is that I have a very nice wardrobe of quality professional clothing now for work. And since I started dancing, the clothing and accessories for that are ludicrously expensive so that gets paid for as well.

So I have a free wardrobe and free hobby at which I also make money LOL...mostly paid for by.......strange men who mail order ladies under garments.

This is all how I ended up with three men in my life again. Had to edit...no...the men in my life are not under garment orderers...but this made it sound like it. I met all three of them through my dancing hobby...what I meant to say LOL....not my uhm.....side business lol They help me with it though 
I'm a kept woman. LOL


----------



## shanzone2001

Shaking my head......


----------



## Fowler

woodenfires said:


> I know those two women, said they had better, guess all pings are not equal.
> 
> 
> 
> I met one person from here, incredible few days that went by all too fast.
> I miss you and hope you are happy and well. jim


Isnt anyone curious as to whom or what Jim is commenting on....LOL!!eep:


----------



## Twp.Tom

Did Jim Sniff the Hankey?:spinsmiley:


----------



## Guest

Based on a lot of observation of a lot of comments, I feel pretty sure that a lot of the folks here who met somebody else from here... well, lot of the guys met the same woman. And a lot of the women met the same man. I think there's a lot of people who would be icked out if they knew it, too.


----------



## Fowler

I only met 1 guy and it icked me out.....LOL!!!


----------



## doingitmyself

OK so what would the opposite of icked out be?


----------



## haypoint

doingitmyself said:


> OK so what would the opposite of icked out be?


I googled it and found the opposite of icked out is tripped my trigger.ig:


----------



## shanzone2001

Haypoint has apparently tripped a few triggers....not sure that is a good thing. :grumble:


----------



## L.A.

Hair Trigger ???


----------



## doodlemom

The anti icked or dekci


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

doodlemom said:


> The anti icked or dekci


Your brain goes places that can be really scary. Thank God you are not a Governor of a northeastern state.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Ok, so who wants to meet?:lonergr: I ain't skeered, and I ain't weird, just a lil' curious?


----------



## Laura

Twp.Tom said:


> Ok, so who wants to meet?:lonergr: I ain't skeered, and I ain't weird, just a lil' curious?


I double dog dare you.


----------



## Tommyice

Careful Laura. Last time the "Dog Dare" was invoked, we got a thread on bowel movements.


----------



## sustainabilly

Tommyice said:


> Careful Laura. Last time the "Dog Dare" was invoked, we got a thread on bowel movements.


Yeah...and don't you just hate those moderation limits? Imagine the one liners that could've been dumped in that thread.


----------



## doingitmyself

haypoint said:


> I googled it and found the opposite of icked out is tripped my trigger.ig:


I'm not going with "tripped my trigger", sounds like its more than it is. I'll use the phrase, "she had sparkle in her eyes, a spring in her step, and a laugh that makes everyone smile", yes, I met a lady like that here. I know there are others with similar attributes here as well, i have talked to several, and PM'ed a few as well. I'm getting to know you all a little better each day.

Icky, is what went through my two stage snowblower last weekend when I blew out the neighbors driveway, they have a huge Great Dane that apparently relieves itself in the driveway. Talk about "flinging poo", poo fairy would have been so envious!!!! LOLOLOL I'm just glad it was frozen.... otherwise it would have added a whole new meaning to the word "icky"!!! :runforhills::runforhills::runforhills:


----------



## haypoint

shanzone2001 said:


> Haypoint has apparently tripped a few triggers....not sure that is a good thing. :grumble:


I don't think it means Roy Roger's horse either.....ound:


----------



## shanzone2001

Attempting to trip too many triggers will eventually cause you to trip up and trigger your termination.


----------



## haypoint

shanzone2001 said:


> Attempting to trip too many triggers will eventually cause you to trip up and trigger your termination.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRfuTTd09vo[/ame]


----------



## Darren

doingitmyself said:


> I'm not going with "tripped my trigger", sounds like its more than it is. I'll use the phrase, "she had sparkle in her eyes, a spring in her step, and a laugh that makes everyone smile", yes, I met a lady like that here. I know there are others with similar attributes here as well, i have talked to several, and PM'ed a few as well. I'm getting to know you all a little better each day.
> 
> Icky, is what went through my two stage snowblower last weekend when I blew out the neighbors driveway, they have a huge Great Dane that apparently relieves itself in the driveway. Talk about "flinging poo", poo fairy would have been so envious!!!! LOLOLOL I'm just glad it was frozen.... otherwise it would have added a whole new meaning to the word "icky"!!! :runforhills::runforhills::runforhills:


Guess what happens when you hit that stuff concealed in grass with a weed whacker. Hint: keep your mouth closed when working in especially tall green grass.


----------



## doingitmyself

^^^^^


----------



## Laura

Darren said:


> Guess what happens when you hit that stuff concealed in grass with a weed whacker. Hint: keep your mouth closed when working in especially tall green grass.


I like how we rift and drift I in these threads to express how we really feel about a topic. Perfect answer to the original post. 

I've met wonderful friends in person who I met online. I've met people in RL to learn they are members at HT. I've met some who were not for friendship. My solid belief though is ST is not a dating pool for romance or relationships.


----------



## L.A.

Laura said:


> I like how we rift and drift I in these threads to express how we really feel about a topic. Perfect answer to the original post.
> 
> I've met wonderful friends in person who I met online. I've met people in RL to learn they are members at HT. I've met some who were not for friendship. My solid belief though is ST is not a dating pool for romance or relationships.


Hmmm,,,,,So when you told me to,,,,"Pound Sand"!!!!....

It wasn't the beginning of something wonderful???? :shrug:

Dang,,,,now I wish I hadn't packed it in there,, so tight,,,,:teehee:

:bowtie:


----------



## doingitmyself

Laura said:


> I like how we rift and drift I in these threads to express how we really feel about a topic. Perfect answer to the original post.
> 
> I've met wonderful friends in person who I met online. I've met people in RL to learn they are members at HT. I've met some who were not for friendship. My solid belief though is ST is not a dating pool for romance or relationships.


People meet people everywhere, like a store, elevator, cab line, work, restaurant, bars, book store, forums, you just never know when its going to bite ya!!! And with such like minded folks here all yammering about stuff, its bound to happen here to someone someday... Just my thoughts


----------



## Laura

L.A. said:


> Hmmm,,,,,So when you told me to,,,,"Pound Sand"!!!!....
> 
> It wasn't the beginning of something wonderful???? :shrug:
> 
> Dang,,,,now I wish I hadn't packed it in there,, so tight,,,,:teehee:
> 
> :bowtie:


There must be a misunderstanding. When I told you to go pound sand, I thought you were on your way out to tile a patio. :kiss:

Perhaps you can get some helpful hints on the *other* thread.


----------



## L.A.

Hehe,,,

Now that was quick!!!!:bow:


----------



## trish4prez

I haven't read through all seven pages, but responding to the original post...

I've met several people from here, talked to others on the phone, and corresponded through the postal service with a few others. All were pleasant experiences, and I hope they all felt the same.


----------

